# Pakshak MF's and Drying cloths...



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Johnny, is there any chance you could do some more of the 'variety packs' that you did of the Pakshak MF's and drying towel you did (they included a polish applicator too i believe) Bought one of these a while back and its a fair bit more convinient that having to buy towels on their tod?! (Good value too )

Cheers, Dunc


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds a good idea, count me in if ya do!! :thumb:


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9899

Any good?


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Ya know i looked the other day for this and could not for the life of me find it, cheers aston!!


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

I still cant find it on the site just copied the link someone else gave me !!


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Just had another look myself and can't find it for looking!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Put Variety into the search box?


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Put Variety into the search box?


Always one smart ass  Cheers Johnny, will be putting an order in end of month!! Damn you and you're cheap prices encouraging me to spend  :thumb:


----------

